# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  I see some framilar names

## robcurry

like we said before , we are from the negril message board, and our handle had to be changed for the new forum, but we are rob & lisa 48, hi to all, soon come

----------


## Jim-Donna

Hello Rob and Lisa.

----------


## robcurry

cannot wait till feb and revisit belmont, soon come

----------


## Jim-Donna

Why did you choose Belmont??

----------


## robcurry

we got married at a small guest house , right beside PETER TOSHS grave sight, nice small , sleepy, fishing village, will be back there around the 9th or 10th in feb,     soon come

----------


## Jim-Donna

Happy Anniversary!

----------


## Chrispy

Hoping to visit Belmont in early march.  besides the Peter Tosh grave what else would oyu recommend to do?

----------


## TBfan

I have only passed through Belmont (many times) on my way to TB. But, it is a place I would love to spend some time.

----------

